# Silver Based Spray for Tear Stains



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone tried a silver based spray for stains? Silver is supposed to be good for dealing with yeast infections and things of this sort. Just wondering if anyone has tried this before.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I've been using *ASAP10* it's 1ppm and i've been using it to wipe there eyes daily. The only one it doesn't seem to be helping is Riley, he's been having a rough time with allergies lately and watery eyes.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

I remember reading an older thread about this- Gigi (gopotsgo) uses colloidal silver water 10ppm that she buys online. You can try PMing her


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

hoaloha said:


> I remember reading an older thread about this- Gigi (gopotsgo) uses colloidal silver water 10ppm that she buys online. You can try PMing her




That's who i got this from...she uses this brand 10ppm.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Does it seem to work well for you? Liz really needs something for her face.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I use CC's Peace & Kindness--which is about the same, although not on a regular basis. I use it for lots of things and do wipe the eyes & face. Lisi's stain was very bad, but is almost gone now---but then most of her teeth are through. She will be 11 months next week.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

edelweiss said:


> I use CC's Peace & Kindness--which is about the same, although not on a regular basis.


 
This is what I use also. Abbey has a skin problem and I spray her when it flares up. ......seems to do the job pretty well. I don't over use it...cause its expensive stuff!!! :blush:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Interesting approach in another thread.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/120103-regimen-cured-alphas-tearstains.html


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

Gigi here. Yup, I use it to clean under their eyes. What I like most about it is I don't have to thoroughly dry it like you do with the other regiments. Since yeast thrive in a moist environment the other regiments mean you have to completely dry the areas otherwise all your hard work is for naught. I'm lazy, LOL. Since silver is anti-fungal it doesn't matter if you leave the area a little damp. Remember this does not bleach any staining you already have it only helps to control any further staining. The most common causes of staining to begin with are allergies and tooth problems.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

gopotsgo said:


> Gigi here. Yup, I use it to clean under their eyes. What I like most about it is I don't have to thoroughly dry it like you do with the other regiments. Since yeast thrive in a moist environment the other regiments mean you have to completely dry the areas otherwise all your hard work is for naught. I'm lazy, LOL. Since silver is anti-fungal it doesn't matter if you leave the area a little damp. Remember this does not bleach any staining you already have it only helps to control any further staining. The most common causes of staining to begin with are allergies and tooth problems.


:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

gopotsgo said:


> Gigi here. Yup, I use it to clean under their eyes. What I like most about it is I don't have to thoroughly dry it like you do with the other regiments. Since yeast thrive in a moist environment the other regiments mean you have to completely dry the areas otherwise all your hard work is for naught. I'm lazy, LOL. Since silver is anti-fungal it doesn't matter if you leave the area a little damp. Remember this does not bleach any staining you already have it only helps to control any further staining. The most common causes of staining to begin with are allergies and tooth problems.



:goodpost: :aktion033:


----------

